
Tweets when major movies switch from DVD only to streaming on netflix - bob_moosak
https://twitter.com/streamingc
======
bob_moosak
for example, 'The Hunger Games' just switched from DVD only to streaming
today. Never would have known that without the tweet. And it just switched
today.

